# Athlon 64 And Asus K8N



## d (May 30, 2005)

I'm upgrading to an Athlon 64 and an Asus K8N Motherboard. I have an FX 5200 (XFX) video card and creative 4.1 SB digital sound card, Samsung 40-12-40 CD-RW  and Sony DVD Rom and a Seagate Barracuda IDE 160GB Hard-drive. I will probably be running Windows XP Professional SP2, or XP x64, If i can get it. IS there any place in Chennai where I can get XP x64? Also, are there any probable issues I might have with the hardware mentioned above, and the processor/motherboard?


----------



## parimal (May 30, 2005)

No issues.....A64 and Asus K8N is a winning combo..!! But if you can spend more money get 939 CPU and MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum. You'll be getting PCIe just to make it more futureproof!! And nForce 4 Ultra is the best you can get these days..!! Anyways.....Asus K8N is a fine board.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 2, 2005)

why are u thinking of win64 ??? u'll face driver compatibility problems right now ... wait for the drivers to be launched..... use win32 with sp2 .....

dont worry about future compatibility .. heard the 7800's will have their own agp versions ....

and oh .. the athlon64 and the asu k8n mobo is a very goodbundle ...


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2005)

Athlon 64 And Asus K8N..........rocks


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 6, 2005)

@rollcage
yo man it rocks.well mobo and proc r ok but if u can den go for a AMD 64(939 soc)  and NForce 4 chipset far betta ofcourse if its in ur budget.3000+(939 soc),ASUS K8N4-E DLX or MSI K8N NEO Platinum if u can afford it.instead of Barracuda go for SATA if ur mobo Supports.


----------



## magnet (Jun 6, 2005)

btw i want to know why amd other process lik 3500+ or 3800+ or 4000+ process   not available in india?????i guess latest one is only 3200+ process.......also if the dual core amd hits indian market   mor will b the price fall in this 64 bit category???


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 7, 2005)

magnet said:
			
		

> btw i want to know why amd other process lik 3500+ or 3800+ or 4000+ process   not available in india?????i guess latest one is only 3200+ process.......also if the dual core amd hits indian market   mor will b the price fall in this 64 bit category???




 Hey all these processors r available  in INDIA !!

u Just have to get the right SOURCE !!!

Try contacting the AMD distributors them will help u out getting a nearby Dealer who can supply u with those PROCESSORS !!!

YES WHEN THE DUAL CORE COMES out PRICES WILL FALL BUT MARGINALLY !!! 

COZ THE DUAL CORES WILL BE VERY EXPENSIVE !!!

So they Are'nt Gonna EFFECT  the Single CORES !!!!

So DONT EXPECT TOO MUCH !!!!


CHEERS !!!


----------



## rollcage (Jun 7, 2005)

@Aniruddh
Man why he go for 939, there is always a upper model...available...there is Athlon64 FX Isnt it!



			
				d said:
			
		

> Samsung 40-12-40 CD-RW  and Sony DVD Rom and a Seagate Barracuda IDE 160GB Hard-drive.


Take *PIONEER or Sony*,..... Dont Buy Samsung(it $*** man)... 



> instead of Barracuda go for SATA if ur mobo Supports.


Yes, ASUS K8N has SATA support.


----------



## mohit (Jun 7, 2005)

@d
which model of athon 64 (754 pin) are you going for ? go for a model higher than 2800+ ... and these processors are perfectly matched with the Asus K8N-E-Deluxe .. you will get good perfomance. and ya you can try to get the 64 bit windows xp if available in your area or download the trial from microsoft ... go for a Seagate SATA hdd and avoid samsung optical drives. go for sony/lite-on instead. 512 mb of ddr 400 mhz ram will be very helpful for ur rig... go for it and njoy !!!


----------



## akshayt (Jun 7, 2005)

3700 san deigo for 22500 may be

also, consider 939 , then only change mobo and graphic card later

also, for gaming fx 5200 ,notrecommended


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 7, 2005)

Excellent choice as far as price and performance is concerned. Don't listen to the "cannot upgrade" camp. Atleast I don't listen to them   . Generally I'd go in for a new PC every 1.5yrs or so. PC technology "has the shelf life of a banana" like someones signature on this forum says. When you buy a PC, buy it for today. Whatever you do, your PC will be an extinct dodo within no time.

Keith


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 7, 2005)

*hmmmm*



			
				parimal said:
			
		

> No issues.....A64 and Asus K8N is a winning combo..!! But if you can spend more money get 939 CPU and MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum. You'll be getting PCIe just to make it more futureproof!! And nForce 4 Ultra is the best you can get these days..!! Anyways.....Asus K8N is a fine board.


can u give me the expected price for that combo amd 64 3000+ and the MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum..
anybody . pls


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 8, 2005)

@sagsall4u
well AMD 3000+(939soc) will cost u sumwhere around 7.5k and MSI K8N-Neo 4 platinum around 9k.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 8, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> MSI K8N Neo platinum around 9000k



   

9000k


----------



## mohit (Jun 8, 2005)

@Aniruddh
u goofed up buddy ... the board is MSI K8N-NEO 4 PLATINUM (AMD 939 ,NFORCE 4 ULTRA) - price - around 9 k . not 9000k ... lol


----------



## Aniruddh (Jun 8, 2005)

oops so sorry ya its 9k by mistake i wrote dat.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 8, 2005)

I Prefer the 754 Pin coz its Cheaper and its gonna run along for the 939 For long more time now !!!

Ans AMD will b launching More 754 soc Processors after the 3700+ !!

Cheers !!!


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 8, 2005)

*ha ha har har*



			
				Aniruddh said:
			
		

> @sagsall4u
> well AMD 3000+(939soc) will cost u sumwhere around 7.5k and MSI K8N-Neo 4 platinum around 9k.



now  hey guys   that explains the tag . and man  anniruddd k meand 1000 so 9000 means 9k and 9g 's mean 90000 . i guess i'm right


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2005)

Hey Im on my way to a new system.
AMD 3000+(939)-7250/-
MSI RS 480 M2-4400/-
2*256Transcend400MHZ-3000/-
------------------------------
I have a doubt bout this mobo.For 4400 it is very cheap, but is it a good quality mobo?????I can,t believe a 939 mobo with onboard ATI X200 graphics for unbelievable 4400 bucks.Is it worth buying????
If not can anyone suggest a good 939 mobo with PCIE x16 slot for around 6k.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2005)

If u r not sure about the MSI RS 480 M2,
 first of all its a Micro ATX board, 
the board is for buyers who more 
importantly want onboard graphics.
To find more click Here
This is available for 3900. Its a low end card,
  Dont take this,...since you have a budget of 6k.



> If not can anyone suggest a good 939 mobo with PCIE x16 slot for around 6k.



Take a ASUS nforce4 motherboard

*ASUS A8N-E*

*www.asus.com/products4.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=455&l1=3&l2=15&l3=171

.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 9, 2005)

*hmmmm*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Hey Im on my way to a new system.
> AMD 3000+(939)-7250/-
> MSI RS 480 M2-4400/-
> 2*256Transcend400MHZ-3000/-
> ...



i have a doubt abt the mobo too when you are investing in a 939 pin pro then why compromise here its better to go for asus nfrce4 with pci-e.


----------



## mohit (Jun 9, 2005)

MSI RS 480M2 is a decent board and its become a hotseller just for the fact that it is the only socket 939 mobo with onboard grafix as well as pci-e architecture .. also it has most of the usual features such as SATA,RAID,USB 2.0 , decent onboard sound , etc... the value part is that it has integrated grafix based on the x300 core and lets u play any current game at low/medium settings... go for this board if u r on a tight budget else go for a nforce 4 ultra board coupled with a pcie card. for nforce 4 ultra u may buy msi k8 neo 4 platiunum or asus a8ne .. i like the platinum series though.


----------



## sagsall4u (Jun 9, 2005)

*hmmm*



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> MSI RS 480M2 is a decent board and its become a hotseller just for the fact that it is the only socket 939 mobo with onboard grafix as well as pci-e architecture .. also it has most of the usual features such as SATA,RAID,USB 2.0 , decent onboard sound , etc... the value part is that it has integrated grafix based on the x300 core and lets u play any current game at low/medium settings... go for this board if u r on a tight budget else go for a nforce 4 ultra board coupled with a pcie card. for nforce 4 ultra u may buy msi k8 neo 4 platiunum or asus a8ne .. i like the platinum series though.




so mohit . could you tell me what are the diffrences betn the mobo's . i can tell you 1 the are priced at two extremes ... so there must be some diffrence.


----------



## mohit (Jun 10, 2005)

@sagsall4u
the difference will be seen in perfomance mostly ... and u can check the specs at their website... one thing i noted was the msi k8neo4 platinum has support for sata 2 and also it will support the amd dual core processors with the help of a bios update (i am not realllly sure about this but i read it somewhere) ... also the platinum series are highly ocable boards and known for their stability and perfomance.

even if u couple the rs480m2 with a powerful card such as the x800xl or something and compare it with the k8neo4 platinum on a 6600gt or 6800 ultra using the same ram and procc .... the results will favour the platinum and i think with a gooood margin. nforce 4 ultra is a gamers chipset and rs480 is just value for money.


----------



## magnet (Jun 10, 2005)

msi provides only 1 yr guarantee on their board..is it true??????


----------



## mohit (Jun 10, 2005)

@magnet
thats not true ... MSI provides 3 year warranty not guarantee and it has 30 authorised service centres in India. 

check with ur dealer though. most dealers (for any product such as procc,mobo,hdd) provide only 1 year warranty and the remaining they ask u to claim from the company directly as they want to escape the hassles involved.


----------



## darklord (Jun 10, 2005)

> I Prefer the 754 Pin coz its Cheaper and its gonna run along for the 939 For long more time now !!!
> 
> Ans AMD will b launching More 754 soc Processors after the 3700+ !!
> 
> Cheers !!!



Socket 754 is nearing its end.
Production of socket 754 CPUs has STOPPED.Whatever you get now is from old stock.

Its official RIP date is somewhere around September this year,not sure though.  



> I have a doubt bout this mobo.For 4400 it is very cheap, but is it a good quality mobo?????I can,t believe a 939 mobo with onboard ATI X200 graphics for unbelievable 4400 bucks.Is it worth buying????
> If not can anyone suggest a good 939 mobo with PCIE x16 slot for around 6k.



1]I have a doubt bout this mobo.For 4400 it is very cheap,------>where are you getting it so cheap ??? the board still costs approx 5.7k

2] If not can anyone suggest a good 939 mobo with PCIE x16 slot for around 6k.------> I dont know of any option in this board.infact afaik,there isnt any board in that price bracked other than the MSI RS480.



> the difference will be seen in perfomance mostly ... and u can check the specs at their website... one thing i noted was the msi k8neo4 platinum has support for sata 2 and also it will support the amd dual core processors with the help of a bios update (i am not realllly sure about this but i read it somewhere) ... also the platinum series are highly ocable boards and known for their stability and perfomance.



one thing i noted was the msi k8neo4 platinum has support for sata 2 and also it will support the amd dual core processors with the help of a bios update--------> Same is true for Asus A8N-E also.  

also the platinum series are highly ocable boards and known for their stability and perfomance.-----> MSI boards,no matter which board,do have some problems.Not that all boards have em but still they are not as rock solid as Asus.
Well the MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum was a legend,excellent overclocker,cant say so for the MSI NF4 range.Infact they have turned out to be pretty mediocre and people still buy the Neo2 Plat.
Asus A8N-E is a very good overclocker compared to MSI NF4Ultra.Had that board.
I had hit 2.8 GHz on a winchester 3000+   
Also MSI boards offer Vdimm only upto 2.85V
Asus allows upto 3V



> even if u couple the rs480m2 with a powerful card such as the x800xl or something and compare it with the k8neo4 platinum on a 6600gt or 6800 ultra using the same ram and procc .... the results will favour the platinum and i think with a gooood margin. nforce 4 ultra is a gamers chipset and rs480 is just value for money.


I dont thinks so.
Performance wise the ATI Bullhead or rather the RX/RS480 chipset is on par the Nforce 4 series.

I dont think chipset will make much of a difference.
also since the A64 came the importance of the chipset hasnt remained significant enough.I know the RS480 is still in its infancy but hey its not slow.
I have used this board and believe me there is NO performance difference between the 2 chipsets.


----------



## mohit (Jun 10, 2005)

@darklord
i was not comparing between the asus a8n-e and msi k8n4 plat ... i was comparing between the rs480 and msi k8n4 plat.

and ya u r one hell of a overclocker man ... i bet u knw things better so agreed that asus a8n-e is better. but coming to msi boards i think k8n4 plat is anyday better than the rs480 ... rs480 is attractively priced and plus has good onboard gpu but many a times boards with onboard vga dont perform as expected when compared with boards without vga dats y i pefer the k8n4 plat ... . and regarding probs with msi boards , i havent come across any ... but again u knw better... and ya even asus has probs at times like we knw its a8n sli deluxe had lots of issues.


----------



## shri (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm really confused.

Is it ASUS A8N-E or ASUS K8N-E?

Can anyone quote the price of MSI K8N and the ASUS *8N......


----------



## mohit (Jun 10, 2005)

@shri

MSI K8 NEO 4 PLATINUM (939 Socket) - around 9200/-

ASUS A8N-E (939 Socket) - around 9000/-

both the above boards are based on the nforce 4 ultra chipset and support the amd athlon 64 bit 939 pin processor. both dont have onboard gpu.

there is another board ,
ASUS K8NE DELUXE but this is for the socket 754 amd processor.


----------



## darklord (Jun 11, 2005)

> but coming to msi boards i think k8n4 plat is anyday better than the rs480



I dont see how these 2 boards are even comparable,they both belong to a different league.  

RS480 is a value board and performs as well as the Nforce4 Ultra chipset.Yes there are some minor glitches with it but hey this board as well as chipset is new. :roll: 



> ya even asus has probs at times like we knw its a8n sli deluxe had lots of issues.



Care to name a few ? cos i had that board, didnt face any major issue which related to stable operation. 8) 



> ASUS A8N-E (939 Socket) - around 9000/-



Its 8,100/- VAT inclusive.


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 11, 2005)

*pci graphics card*

can anybody tell me which company is producing pci graphics or tv tuner cards.


----------



## darklord (Jun 11, 2005)

I think you are hijacking a thread,please refrain from doing so or you may be warned by the Mods.

Open a new thread for your query.


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 11, 2005)

*sorry*

i am extremly sorry for that.

  as i am new to the forum i forgot to post the query in the graphics section. 

  thanks for guiding me.


----------

